# Heartwood acres Journal



## Dale HWA (Feb 21, 2019)

Well, its been a crazy winter here in southern BC canada, we had a very mild christmas time and january only to get hit with snow starting the 2nd week of February. And in the midst of it all we got our newest addition to our little farm. A new baby ram lamb named charger. His mother Goldberry did an amazing job birthing him in the middle of the night in our 3 walled shelter.  We also own Goldberry's first lamb Elsa. 

We are awaiting lambs from 2 more ewes, Eva and Anna, they are both first time moms and were bred at close to a year old. They were born last fall as Dorpers can breed multiple times per year. 

 
Eva, she is expecting, very aloof but doesn't run too far. Hoping having a lamb will calm her down

 
Elsa, we bought her with her mother Goldberry, she is about 8 months old.

 
Goldberry, mother to Charger and Elsa.
She is almost 2 years old.
This is sweet, sweet, Anna, she loves people. Chooses to have head scratches over hanging with the herd. She is currently expecting. Every morning she comes to the fence for head scratches and love.

 
This is the man himself, Ceasar! He has sucessfully thrown 1 lamb so far. Looking forward to more of his offspring blessing our herd.


Here is Charger playing with eva, she is a fantastic aunt. Very gentle with the little boy and im hoping will be a great mom.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 21, 2019)

Such a nice looking wee herd; great pictures but we need more.  Thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to reading more of your adventures in sheep-ing!


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. Glad you started a journal. Looking forward to reading more.
So who and how did you come up with the names for your ewes, ram, and your new ram lamb?


----------



## Dale HWA (Feb 21, 2019)

@RollingAcres thanks! I plan on taking lots more pictures!!!

My wife and I have 4 children, we knew we wanted sheep and I had time to fence a pasture last year so I did it and we found these Dorpers off a large operation about 5 hours away so my wife and I hopped in the truck with a sheep box I built in the back  and headed up to the farm. We got to hand pick the sheep and on the way back home we came up with a list of names that our kids could choose from. 

So each child "owns" a ewe and my wife and I own the ram. So each child got to choose a name. Our daughter who turns 3 next month chose Elsa(from frozen) our 4 yr old chose Anna(from Frozen). 6 yr old chose Goldberry and our oldest  8 chose Eva(from wall-e)

So the way it works is each child will get lambs to sell through the years. Each lamb that sells, they will get $50 and the rest goes towards upkeep and costs. So it's teaching a few things for the kids as we go.


----------



## RollingAcres (Feb 21, 2019)

Dale HWA said:


> Our daughter who turns 3 next month chose Elsa(from frozen) our 4 yr old chose Anna(from Frozen)


When there is Elsa, there is Anna. 



Dale HWA said:


> So the way it works is each child will get lambs to sell through the years. Each lamb that sells, they will get $50 and the rest goes towards upkeep and costs. So it's teaching a few things for the kids as we go.


That's good!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice plan with teaching the children,  they will be better people because of simple lifes lessons like that....good for you and your family....looking forward to more pictures too


----------

